# extending a visitor's visa



## Jemar (Jul 9, 2010)

Please would anyone be able to give me the address of the immigration office in Dubai that I need to visit to extend my visa from 30 days to 60 days? Does anyone out there have any experience of doing this? Does it take a long while? Many thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DRND is location near the Trade Centre roundabout SRZ.I suggest you buy Explorer Street Map.
It is closed friday/saturday, extension costs dhs620 (I believe), and is one time only.
It can take 1 hour or it can take 5 hours - depends on how busy they are. If you are unlucky as I once was their system will go down and you will end up going back the next day!
Or, drive to Oman border at Hatta (1.5 hr drive) and get a new (free) 30 day visa. You can do this as often as you want.


----------



## Jemar (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that was quick. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to Hatta on Sunday if you want to come with


----------



## Jemar (Jul 9, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> I'm going to Hatta on Sunday if you want to come with


That's very kind of you. Tell me more please ...


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm leaving from Discovery Gardens Sunday morning to go to Hatta border to renew my visit visa


----------



## Jemar (Jul 9, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> I'm leaving from Discovery Gardens Sunday morning to go to Hatta border to renew my visit visa


Thank you for your kind offer, but I now have to stay here during the day on Sunday for maintenence people to fix some problems :-(

Is it easy to renew by going to Hatta? Please would you let me know how long the journey takes?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jemar said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, but I now have to stay here during the day on Sunday for maintenence people to fix some problems :-(
> 
> Is it easy to renew by going to Hatta? Please would you let me know how long the journey takes?
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


Depending on how fast you drive, it can take just over an hour to make it to the border. 

1. Drive up to border control & get an exit stamp.
2. Get back in the car and drive to Oman border control - make sure you do not lose the ticket that they hand to the driver as you will need it when coming back into the UAE.
3. Go into the immigration office, fill in form, pay AED 60 and get an entry and exit stamp.
4. Drive back to the UAE border and get an entry stamp + new visa


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

how far is the oman office from the UAE office???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> how far is the oman office from the UAE office???


A few minutes drive - about 5 minutes max (if that!)


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a grace period before you start getting fined per day???


----------

